# RCI Global Platinum Points



## APPLETRAVELER (Aug 11, 2014)

We have been approached to cancel our Wyndham Points and buy into the RCI Global Platinum Points program (of course for more $$).  The exchange opportunities do not seem as good as the Wyndham program when we look at the points necessary for the same resorts.  Is this a good deal?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2014)

Since this is a duplicate post, and it's misplaced, I'm closing it.


----------

